# Shop stretching



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Never enough room in a shop, no matter how big or how small or how well organized.

It is no secret that I have a fetish for hand tools and I have added a few more recently and found myself in a void as to where to put them. After studying things for several days, I finally came up with an idea and began a mini make over at the workbench area that appears to have solved the problem (at least for now  ) It is nice having all my small layout and other daily used tools at my finger tips now. The loss of half a north window actually added more light from the reflective white peg board.

The first picture is a "before" shot and the rest are what it looks like now. It sure uncluttered my cabinet and allowed me to give my planes some breathing room.

Next I want to remove the doors under my workbench and build some drawers in their place if I can figure it out. That will have to come later though as I have many other projects I want to do before that point.

As always, if you see any improvement to what I did, I always enjoy constructive criticism.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks Great!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks awesome Bob, so tidy and bright!

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good work Bob. Is that a shop or a clean room?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Need to change your forum name to Mr Clean ,,,  

Very nice shop Bob ,now made some saw dust and put your broom away.. 

==========




Bob N said:


> Never enough room in a shop, no matter how big or how small or how well organized.
> 
> It is no secret that I have a fetish for hand tools and I have added a few more recently and found myself in a void as to where to put them. After studying things for several days, I finally came up with an idea and began a mini make over at the workbench area that appears to have solved the problem (at least for now  ) It is nice having all my small layout and other daily used tools at my finger tips now. The loss of half a north window actually added more light from the reflective white peg board.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, I'm normally thought of as a tidy sort of person but it's no contest compared with you. Seriously, do you go outdoors to make sawdust? I wouldn't have the heart to mess up such a show-piece.
For a brief moment I thought you had stolen some of our kitchen cupboards, doesn't it show that we both have good taste?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys and every where I go folks stay on my case about my tidy shop  I have always felt that organization makes for a safer work place, maybe I'm wrong, but I can still count to 10  

Harry, you are right, as I do try to do as much of my work as possible outside on my concrete pad when the weather permits, it makes clean up so easy. I just use the leaf blower on the tools before rolloing them back in. It does appear that we have the same taste in cabinets except the shine on yours will put your eyes out. What did you finish those with? They are awesome! Do you keep your planes in yours also


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob N said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys and every where I go folks stay on my case about my tidy shop  I have always felt that organization makes for a safer work place, maybe I'm wrong, but I can still count to 10
> 
> Harry, you are right, as I do try to do as much of my work as possible outside on my concrete pad when the weather permits, it makes clean up so easy. I just use the leaf blower on the tools before rolloing them back in. It does appear that we have the same taste in cabinets except the shine on yours will put your eyes out. What did you finish those with? They are awesome! Do you keep your planes in yours also


That's how the lawn mowing contractors clean up, they blow all the weeds onto my manicured lawns! The kitchen cabinets and doors are Vinyl wrap high gloss. When we had a new kitchen about 4 years ago, the cabinet maker gave us a thick catalogue from Laminex Industries showing every conceivable pattern and finish of doors, it appears that it's much cheaper to have them made like this, even Tom when he was in business, out-sourced the doors.
As for my planes, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Many of the custom cabinet makers here outsource doors and drawers. Is that a #5 Stanley Harry?

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob, very nicely done. White in itself tends to brighten things up. Only draw-back to white is, it shows "dirt" real well.

Harry, my grand dad had a similar plane probably bout as long. When he passed away my uncle got the majority of his tools. He had alot of "antique" tools, many of which would put todays tools to shame.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> Many of the custom cabinet makers here outsource doors and drawers. Is that a #5 Stanley Harry?
> 
> Corey


I had to go out to the shed to check Corey, as you can see, you were very close, it's a #4. Out of view it also says BAILEY made in Australia. It gets used perhaps two or three times a year now that most of my tools are driven by 240 volts!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, those were nice planes Harry. I have a couple little block planes that I plan on incorporating into my flat work. Bob is rubbing off on me  

corey


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Neat and Clean - love it Bob - great job!!!


----------

